# Abbigliamento milan?



## jackmilan (14 Novembre 2016)

Salve approfitto della sezione specifica per chiedere dove posso prendere l'abbigliamento milan in sconto?ovviamente mi riferisco a quello delle stagioni passate non per forza della stagione in corso!


----------



## jackmilan (20 Dicembre 2016)

Alla fine ho acquistato i prodotti su questo ac milan store e sono rimasto davvero soddisfatto della qualità del prezzo e della velocità nella consegna!


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2016)

Direttamente sul sito? Sezione outlet...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Dicembre 2016)

jackmilan ha scritto:


> Alla fine ho acquistato i prodotti su questo ac milan store e sono rimasto davvero soddisfatto della qualità del prezzo e della velocità nella consegna!



modo come un altro per fare pubblicità alla propria attività.

Cmq sappi che non acquisterei mai nulla da un sito che non offre https come minimo.


----------

